# Ceramic Tile over Terrazzo Floor



## MeridianBuild (May 17, 2014)

I would like to install ceramic tile over an old terrazzo floor. Floor is original to house (Florida mid-60s). I understand there are some required preparatory steps needed before applying thinset and tiling but I would like some further input if anyone has first-hand experience. From what I've found there are basically two approaches; grind the terrazzo down, exposing the raw concrete and aggregate or applying a liquid bonding agent to provide a solid bond between mortar and terrazzo. Seems like bonding agent is by far the cheapest route right now; 5 Gal of "Weld-Crete" costs around $100 and according to manufacturer each gallon does 200-300 SF. Anyone have experience using a bonding agent or know of a more cost-effective solution for tiling over terrazzo? Cheers - Z


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I think you got it covered. I don't think you would have to take much off if you grind, just any wax or whatever and rough it up a little.


----------

